# Welche PC-Teile kann ich noch gebrauchen?



## Alejandro8 (28. Juni 2018)

Hallo!
Ich werde nächstes Jahr ein neuer High-End Gaming PC zusammenstellen lassen und ich würde gerne wissen, welche Teile meines alten Computers ich noch gebrauchen kann. 

Das System: (nur eschreckt euch nicht, der PC ist 15 Jahre alt 
CPU: AMD Athlon (tm) II X2 64 X2 245 Prozessor 2,91Ghz)
MB: AM2 + AM3, DDR2 2 1066 GIGABYTE GA68M-S2P
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 4350
Ram: 2Gb 
HDD: 465GB WDC WD50 02 ABYS-01B1B Disc Service

NT: POWERTEC DC OUTPUT: 420 WATT
Monitor: Acer P223w
Ich habe auch eine Stereoanlage PHILIPS die eben auch über 15 Jahre alt ist. und obwohl sie noch funktioniert, ich weiß nicht ob ich sie auch für eine neue wechseln sollte. Im Anhang habe ich auch ein paar Photos des PCs die ihr euch anschauen könnt.
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Stueppi (28. Juni 2018)

Vieleicht maximal und nur wenn der Rest wegkommt die Festplatte als externes Datengrab.


----------



## Tolotos66 (28. Juni 2018)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Vieleicht maximal und nur wenn der Rest wegkommt die Festplatte als externes Datengrab.



Und nicht mal die! Die HDD ist von 2008!
@TE: In einen Highendrechner gehören keine Altteile (15 Jahre!).
Gruß T.


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Juni 2018)

Nein- Also nix um es mal Realistisch zu betrachten. Mei Rat alles Neu wirklich alles. Das soll auch nichts mit geringer Wertschätzung zu tun haben, aber der Rechner ist wenigstens 12 jahre zu alt um Teile daraus überhaupt übernehmen zu können.Nicht mal ein jetzt "ALTER" PC könnte mit diesen Teilen ergänzt werden sorry

Edit ich habe hier Rewchner von 2006, 2012 und 2015 und alle 3 könnten nicht als Teilespender für meine beiden großen Rechner dienen.(Dieser in der Signatur. Und ein Stärkerer)
Mit einer externen Western Digital Platte aus 2009 Habe ich übriegens beinahe ein Daten Disater gehabt weil sie an Alterschwäche starb zwar Unvermittelt aber mit einer (gott sei dank) gewissen karenzzeit um noch gerade so Daten zu sichern hat micht im endeffeckt "nur" ein Bios gekostet beim Asus Crosshair V^^.


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. Juni 2018)

Wenigstens ist dieses Stück Zeitgeschichte sauber und geflegt.


----------



## azzih (28. Juni 2018)

Nix das ist im Prinzip wertloser Elektroschrott, lohnt wohl noch netmal die Mühe das in die Bucht zu stellen.

Von der Geschwindigkeit kann man das natürlich auch net mehr nutzen. Unter 4GB RAM kann man heute nicht mehr vernünftig arbeiten, noch netmal im Internet surfen.  Im Alltag wird jedes Smartphone performanter sein


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Juni 2018)

Für ne aktuelle Spielekiste ist da nix brauchbares mehr vorhanden.
Der AthlonII 245 ist max. neun Jahre alt, mit dem könnte man vielleicht noch ne einfache Surfkiste betreiben, mit mehr Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## pedi (28. Juni 2018)

der pc ist eigentlich e-schrott.
eventuell freut sich jemand über eine internetkiste. wäre immerhin eine alternative zum e-schrott.
die stereoanlage würde ich behalten.
die fortschritte im verstärker- und cdplayerbau waren jetzt nicht so gross wie bei pcs.
wenn sie noch einwandfrei funktioniert, ist sie zu schade für den e-schrott.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2018)

Was ist denn mit diesem Rechner:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...8-gb-ddr4-2133-mhz-fa-r-600a.html#post9271314


----------



## Alejandro8 (29. Juni 2018)

Danke euch sehr für all eure  Kommentare!
Ich werde den PC dann wahrscheinlich in den Keller stecken weil ich auf der Festplatte eine Menge Sachen habe und ich würde die nicht in falsche Hände übegeben lassen wenn ich ihn verschenken oder wegschmeißen würde ohne zu wissen was mit den Dateien passieren wird. Die Stereoanlage werde ich behalten wie ihr mir ratet.
Kann ich wenigstens den Monitor verkaufen?

Was den anderen PC betrifft, ich habe ihn nicht gekauft da ich hätte gerne einen High-end Gaming PC (und das war er eigentlich nicht) für Ultra-wide Gaming  (also auf einen 3440x1440 34' Monitor) geeignet und ich bräüchte einen erst nächstes Jahr nachdem ich aus dem Ausland zurück bin. Ich hoffe 2000€ reicht für den PC und Monitor.


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. Juni 2018)

€2000.- werden bei Deinen Wünschen/Anforderungen leider nicht ausreichen. Alleine der Moni und die Graka kämen schon auf  mind. 1400.- .
Gruß T.


----------



## fotoman (29. Juni 2018)

Alejandro8 schrieb:


> Kann ich wenigstens den Monitor  verkaufen?


Versuche es halt, vieleicht gibt Dir noch jemand 10  Euro dafür. Ein mind. 8 Jahre alter Monitor, der auch genutzt wurde, kann nichts  mehr taugen. Dazu kostet ein nagelneuer mit der Aulösung/Größe gerde mal 90 Euro. Für den selben Preis beokmmt man auch schon FullHD.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @TE: In einen Highendrechner gehören keine Altteile (15 Jahre!).


Was ist schon Highend? Ein normaler Ryzen 2700x/Core i7-8700K oder muss es ein Threadripper/Core i9 sein? Reichen micktige 16 GB Ram oder müssen es für highend mind. 64 GB Ram sein. reicht eine SSD mit 512 GB oder sollten es mind. 4TB sein?  usw. Jeder definiert Highend anders, selbst wenn man sich nur auf Spiele beschränkt. Ich hätte keine Probleme damit, mein altes DVD-Rom in einen neuen Rechner einzubauen, meine SSDs sind noch nicht so alt, aber sie kämen selbstverständlich auch mit in einen neuen PC.

Aber ich habe auch keinen Probleme damit, meine HDDs aus 2009 (die WD Platte des TO ist von 2008) noch für Backups zu nutzen und meinen 11 Jahre alten PC als NAS/Server weiter laufen zu lassen. Einziger Defekt neben einem Lüfter war bisher ein Ram-Riegel. Dann läuft der Q6600 halt nur noch mit 4 GB Ram.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. Juni 2018)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> €2000.- werden bei Deinen Wünschen/Anforderungen leider nicht ausreichen. Alleine der Moni und die Graka kämen schon auf  mind. 1400.- .
> Gruß T.



Im nächsten Jahr hat sich der Markt aber schon längst weiterentwickelt und wir wissen ja auch gar nicht, um welche Spiele es geht. Aber unter 2000€ wird es wohl kaum gehen, in der Tat.


----------

